# One Fly Tournament July 12th



## ethank (Aug 30, 2012)




----------



## ethank (Aug 30, 2012)

bump


----------



## reelaggressive (Feb 7, 2013)

Concept sounds cool but looking at by-catch category not sure how a permit or cobia is listed as 10pts for a fly tournament


----------



## ethank (Aug 30, 2012)

It's not exactly the time of year where you can specifically and consistently target them . That's why they are in that category.


----------



## gfish (Jan 14, 2009)

shizzz buddah...
looks fun!


----------



## ethank (Aug 30, 2012)

bump


----------



## bugslinger (Jun 4, 2012)

10 points for a pufferfish, 10 points for a cobia? seems like that was well conceived....


----------



## ethank (Aug 30, 2012)

The whole reason it's setup that way is because you have a 3 fly limit per angler. A puffer fish will destroy your fly only leaving you with two left. A cobia wont hurt it as much as a puff daddy will. Makes sense to me.


----------



## ethank (Aug 30, 2012)

The first 20 teams to pre-register on thesouthernfly.com get a Captain's Bag


----------



## Chevystroked383 (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm pré registered


----------



## ethank (Aug 30, 2012)

Got some EP material in today for Captain's Bag. Have some more stuff from Hareline Dubbin Inc. coming in tomorrow.


----------



## reelaggressive (Feb 7, 2013)

Does size matter on the species or just that you caught a snook or a tarpon?
If I catch 5 snook do I get pointsmforthem all or just for1?


----------



## Chevystroked383 (Apr 12, 2011)

It is a one fish no size limit is what I was told you catch one species and move on


----------



## bw510 (Sep 1, 2011)

when does it start and stop?it just says july 12 6p meeting and 6p weigh in? is it 24hrs?


----------



## Chevystroked383 (Apr 12, 2011)

It is a 24 hour tournament


----------



## ethank (Aug 30, 2012)

Yes, 24 hour tournament. Doesn't matter if you catch a 8 inch snook or 40 inch snook. Catch the species and move on. If you catch all the species in the category you get a point bonus.


----------



## ethank (Aug 30, 2012)

Just got some omni spools in from Hareline Dubbin for the Captain's Bags


----------



## slayerips (Jun 29, 2013)

Is the color of pattern variable ????


----------



## Chevystroked383 (Apr 12, 2011)

No that is why it is a one fly same color weight and pattern


----------



## ethank (Aug 30, 2012)

Orvis is donating a Helios II 909-4 for the raffle on the 13th!!



Pre register on thesouthernfly.com to receive a Captain's Bag


----------



## ethank (Aug 30, 2012)

Tournament is canceled due to the weather and wind forecast for this weekend!!!!!!!!

We will reschedule this tournament for the fall. Date to be announced.


----------

